# Simple Breads



## vilasman1 (Nov 6, 2004)

Now that I have discovered just how easy it is to whip up a batch of pizza dough in my kitchen aid, I am wondering if there are any other breads that come together that easily or do must breads go together that easy and what bread should i try to make first?
Also , I've made hawiaan sweet bread from the mix in my bread maker, but is that a real bread that I can make from scratch?


----------



## marmalady (Nov 7, 2004)

Here's a super simple bread recipe - 

CUBAN BREAD

4 ¼ -4 ½  cups white flour	
2pkg.instant yeast	
1T sugar
1 ½ cups hot water		
1T soft butter		
1 ½ tsp. salt

Stir together 1 1/3 cups flour, yeast, sugar, and salt in a large bowl.  With mixer on low, add water and butter, and mix til blended.  Raise speed to high and beat 3 ½ minutes.  Stir in 2 1/3 cups more flour, enough to yield a kneadable dough.  Working in the bowl, quickly knead in enough more flour to yield a firm, very elastic dough.  Cover bowl with plastic and set in a warm spot for 15 minutes.  
Sprinkle a baking sheet with cornmeal.  Punch down dough and divide in half.  Shape into two ovals and place on baking sheet.  Make 3-4 random diagonal slashes in tops with a sharp knife.  Let rise uncovered in a warm place for 10 minutes.  
Spray the loaves with water.  Place in a COLD oven; immediately set oven to 425. Place a pan of hot water on the oven floor.  Several times during baking, spray with hot water. Bake for 29-34 minutes, til loaf tops are hard and lightly browned, and bottoms sound hollow when tapped.  Cool on racks.


----------



## oldcoot (Nov 7, 2004)

vilasman1

Not sure if you want a recipe for your bread machine or not.  

Here's a really basic white bread - can't get much simpler:

1  cup  water
1  pkg  Active dry yeast
1  ;eve; tsp sa;t
3 +  cps flour

Mix water and yeast, let stand a few minutes until bubbles form indicating the yeast is alive and well.  Add a cp of flour and mix well.  Add salt and another cup of flour and keep mixing while adding more flour until the soft dough pulls away from the bowl and forms a "blob"
Knead on a lightly floured surface by folding and flattening for about ten minutes, until smooth and elastic.  Place in an oiled bowl, cover with a cloth and set aswide to rise for about an hour at room temp.  Remove from bowl and form into a  cylinder that will fit in your greased or oiled loaf pan.  Cover and let rise until at least double in size, preferably more.  (Up to an hour)  Bake 35 minutes at 350F or until golden brown.  Cool on a wire rack.

Nothing fancy about this - just pure white bread.  Once you've made this, you'll have the confidence to try any recipe.


----------

